# Can multiple females live together??



## canaan (Mar 15, 2010)

hi... have a 60+ sq ft penned area with 20 sq ft housing enclosure attached. want to put 3 - 4 females to raise and live together. 

i am thinking this is plenty of space for them to get along, but want to be sure from someone else's experience that it is good to go. 

right now they are about 6 weeks and obviously still together. they are also being handled each day. i have heard and experienced males raised together that begin to fight at about 6 mos of age. dont want this to happen again, so we are thinking that the ladies will get along nicer without all the hormone issues?? 

any thoughts / advice ?? please send it my way. thank you.


----------



## houndit (Mar 18, 2010)

I have raised does together.  If they have a large enough space, especially if it has grass, it can be done.  There is usually a little fighting at first to establish a pecking order.  I think it is more natural for them.  I like doing it that way as much as possible.


----------

